# Red creek 6/14/2014



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

This will be my last right for a while seeing how I am transferring July 1st.

Just staying the day and trying not to break too much stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey bud I will try to make it that day

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont think my wheeler will be done in time but u can bet ill try to make it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm gonna try to make it Dave. What time Saturday?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll find out today hopefully. Out in north Chicago right now at a c school 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Probly be up there by 9sh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like I'll have another reason to celebrate, my divorce is final today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

**** Dave. I hate to hear that man. I've been through it myself. 
I'll help you celebrate though. I celebrated my last one.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Haha I'll see if I can round up some apple pie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Anybody else wanna meet us at red creek Saturday? 6/14/14?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish I could... I have a half put together wheeler lol 6" lift up front 3" out back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Not going to make it we had a death in family probly will not be back in ms till 16th or after you guys have a good time will catch you in the future dave

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

**** Rick I'm sorry to hear that brother. I'll catch up with you down the road brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> Anybody else wanna meet us at red creek Saturday? 6/14/14?


Scott, we will be there by 9. There is gonna be a bunch of bikes with us as well so it should be alot of fun.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm glad you're bringing somebody Dave. My son n law is working, so he's out. I can't get any of the guys from work interested. I'm planning to be there by 9 myself. Are you parking in the camping area or what?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

No will be parking in the main area Scott. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

